# ياما نفسي تملا قلبي لصاحبة الصوت الشجي مريم بطرس وأروع عمل حتي الآن



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2009)

دي ترنيمة ياما نفسي تملا قلبي​
لصاحبة الصوت الشجي مريم بطرس​
من ألبوم وأعدي خطوه لنخبه من المرنمين​

ياما نفسي تملا قلبي​


----------



## pop201 (21 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا ابانوب علي الترنيمة الجميلة *


----------



## lovely dove (21 يوليو 2009)

مرسي ابانوب علي الترنيمة 


ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي ليكم كلكم 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسي خالص علي ردك الجميل

+++وربنــ يعوض تعب محبتك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## roma jak (25 يوليو 2009)

thx alot


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي ليك جدا علي الترنيمة الجميلة دي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## God's Love (26 يوليو 2009)

thanks


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي لردودكم الجميله
+++وربنــ يعوض تعب محبتكم ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------

